# Pearl Harbour Day Latemodel Sprint car diarama



## D&D Race (Oct 13, 2008)

Here are some more dirt car pics. for the Pearl Harbour Day special.


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Where did you get the Late Models? Nice scale look.


----------



## XXX-Steve (Oct 23, 2008)

Track could use more dirt. :thumbsup:


----------



## D&D Race (Oct 13, 2008)

Those were the RCCA latemodels from the early to mid 90's same with the Sprint Cars. I just did a stop motion of the late models on that track 5 lap race which took 4 hours to set it up to watch 35-40 seconds worth of latemodel racing but it was worth it to watch. Unfortunatley My Slot car track will be going up shortly. To do some winter racing. Maybe I'll do something in the Spring with real dirt.


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Id love to see that 35 to 40 second stop motion.


----------



## D&D Race (Oct 13, 2008)

I put it up on YOUTUBE to see. Put in dirt latemo in the search location.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------

